# Don't feel pregnant anymore 18 weeks



## Melody74

Hi there,
I'm 18 weeks pregnant and more than a little worried. Had a very symptomatic pregnancy up until now - all day morning sickness, blinding headaches, back ache, bad taste in mouth, achy breasts, a lot of weight gain, flutterings and twinges very recently.

For the past week - nothing. I expected the sickness and headchaes to go, I heard that from lots of people, but I've also lost 3 lbs. It may be that I've stopped munching Xmas chocolate! But the flutterings have stopped too. No twinges. When last week I thought I had started to feel movement, my tummy was doing all sorts of strange things. But now it's completely quiet down there! And my tummy is flatter.

My 2nd scan is on the 4th Feb, but it feels too long away. Has anyone else gone through this? Is it worth getting a check or am I being way too panicky?

Josie xx


----------



## SugarKisses

Its normal hun. I dont really feel pregnant in myself anymore....but I look pregnant and I am feeling movements throughout the day. I know its hard, but try not to worry babe. x x x


----------



## May Mum2b

I am sure all is fine with your little one and he or she is just having a quiet few hours. but just to reassure myself i would get a check up at my Gp's surgery, they'll be able to hear the heartbeat for you which if anything will reassure you! 

I work at a Gp surgery and they take these things seriously, so if they won't see you, kick up a fuss or go to a walk in centre. I wouldn't take any chances, it doesn't hurt to be reassured. I always tell my patients, you can never be too sure and why worry yourself when they can check you out in under ten mins! 

You'll feel loads better afterwards.

Good luck, hope everything goes ok, let us know what you decide. 

XX


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I felt like this at you're stage... At around 18 weeks for me the constant nausea stopped and at 19+3 I felt my first really kick then felt nothing again for a week and a half / two weeks so I got really panicky aswell.. Between 18 - 22 weeks though LO's have a growth spurt so maybe that's why its gone all quite in there?

I know it's hard work but try not to worry

xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Ah hun. I'm sure everything is ok, but maybe ring the docs just incase.
xxxx


----------



## c.c

im sure all ok hun but instead of worryin urself just get checked :hugs:
i felt like this to around this time had my appointment with midwife at 16 weeks then nufin till 21week scan like in limbo i didnt feel pregnant felt no movements at all so try not to worry to much its pretty normal well alot of people feel the same now ive had scan and only just started to feel baby inside me so just gettin to be real for me now...

take care tho hun xxxxx


----------



## lauralora

your totally fine, i feel exactly the same! but heard the heartbeat last week. i also have my scan on 4th :D xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

I think alot of us ladies have been feeling the same around this stage, i know ive been so panicky and really i should know better being baby number 5 :dohh:
I think there are just alot of lazy babies on this forum at the moment lol

Hope u start feeling movements and more symptoms soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Melody74

Thanks so much for all the supportive comments, I feel much better. Funny - I hated feeling sick, but in some ways I knew everything was ok! xxx


----------



## HollyGolitely

I know exactly how you feel. I am going through this the past couple of days myself. I didn't feel much movement for a few days, and then it hit me: I don't _feel_ pregnant. I don't have a huge, outstanding bump, and I haven't felt much more than gentle flicks and flutterings, and not much of those since before the weekend. I've been studying myself in the mirror, and convinced that what bump I _did_ have has gotten smaller (although OH thinks differently). 

Then, last night as I was laying in bed I felt some movement as I was closing my eyes and relaxing, it was glorious, and then felt one so big it startled me! I hope LO keeps 'em coming because that's my reassurance at these times. Honestly, I've just burst into tears with my anxieties sometimes! We all have them, but I'm sure you are fine. No need to keep up the worry though; as has been suggested, don't wait until February, get yourself checked out, it will ease your mind.

Best of luck to all of us! :)


----------

